# Associates Degree question



## Jmm10 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello. I'm new to this forum and just had some questions. I am currently a Computer Network Technology major at a community college. I will graduate in May 2012 if I continue with it. There is another degree for Computer Information Systems that if I switch to, I can graduate this coming December. I know the CIS degree doesn't get too indepth with networking but I already took some advanced networking classes, enough to go for my network plus cert.

So I'm wondering if there is a big difference in the job market if I got a CIS associates degree instead of CNT or do they pretty much go hand in hand?


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe you should read some of the things posted here. You'll realize that it doesn't matter which one you choose, you'll probably have to get your A+ and start at a help desk position. Do you plan on transferring to a University and getting your bachelors? An associates doesn't have much value.


----------



## Rodomantade (Apr 1, 2008)

I can answer this with some degree of confidence. I just completed my CIS degree, with an "emphasis" on networking (I'd hesitate to call it a major, since it's only a 2 year degree). It doesn't matter which one you do. I would personally do the one that allows you to graduate sooner if you plan on stopping with 2 years. If you want to transfer for a 4 year, do the more appropriate one for what interests you. The above post is spot on. With either degree, you are looking at some type of help desk or client side support. That's the boat I'm in. That's okay though! I did an internship in a helpdesk role in a big IT environment and I loved every minute of it. Theres no doubt in my mind this is what I want to do, and I've accepted the fact I'm not going to walk in to a business and make 50k a year. I'm fine starting at the bottom. The pay (around here) isn't bad... ~32,000 bills per year entry level. Not bad for an AAS degree. You can't make that flipping tacos or at Wal Mart.


----------

